# My shop



## jef-lemmens (Jan 5, 2017)

My metal workshop and lathes


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks! I've just stripped a similar Myford ML10 so that I could carry it from my cold workshop into a warmer house.

Interesting? 

Regards

Norman


----------



## Ratshooter (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Now that all my projects are smaller, Some of my machines are a little too big. Your shop and machines are just right for my work, now. Keep your place clean and well maintained, and keep posting!

TC


----------



## jef-lemmens (Apr 26, 2019)

Bought myself a new (barely used) toy "The little John"


----------



## DJP (Apr 26, 2019)

Very impressive and very clean too. I'm not familiar with the brand. Do you know the age of this lathe?

In the second picture there looks like a milling attachment in the same colour of green. Did it come with the lathe or do you like green paint?


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 26, 2019)

It was made in the UK by Raglan and a very detailed account of them is in  Lathes. co.UK.

Unfortunately, the poster's photos don't show enough detail  about things like the saddle layout etc but regardless of that, it does look an excellent buy.

I was offered one sometime ago but it was too big to fit across my little shed. 

More pictures please.


----------



## jef-lemmens (Apr 27, 2019)

DJP said:


> Very impressive and very clean too. I'm not familiar with the brand. Do you know the age of this lathe?
> 
> In the second picture there looks like a milling attachment in the same colour of green. Did it come with the lathe or do you like green paint?



The lathe was build in 1954 

It is not a milling attachement , its a part of the lathe you see , picture was taken inside the van






Greetings Jef


----------



## jef-lemmens (Apr 27, 2019)

goldstar31 said:


> More pictures please.



Some more pictures




































Greetings Jef


----------



## mikelkie (Apr 27, 2019)

Worth restoring such a nice machine, better than any Chinc  junk


----------



## jef-lemmens (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't think there's much to restore , just a good clean , and much better then any chinese


----------



## Tim1974 (Apr 27, 2019)

Good score can’t believe the condition it’s in for it’s age ! 
Very nice


----------



## John Antliff (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a 12 inch tool-room grade Chinese geared head lathe and it is far from being inferior.  It was made in the No 17 Lathe factory in China and it is accurate to 2 tenths of a thou.  at the mandrel.   I also have a new Myford Super 7 which, whilst being a nice lathe does not compare with my Chinese lathe for rigidity, build quality and durability.  Just thought you should be careful about casting all Chinese equipment as inferior.   Unfortunately, Myford never quite understood the benefits of raised triangular beds for their hobby lathes or precision measuring rings on the leadscrews.


----------



## tornitore45 (Apr 28, 2019)

"precision measuring rings on the leadscrews."

What are those?


----------



## deeferdog (Apr 28, 2019)

Here goes this hoary old debate again! I'm old enough to remember "Japcrap", then "Trywrong" now it's the Chinese. In the end you pretty much get what you pay for. Personally, I'm very happy with my Chinese lathe and think John Antliff is on the money. Cheers, Peter.


----------

